# Rice University 2014



## CoryThigpen (Aug 27, 2014)

Rice University 2014 taking place October 18, 2014. 

Awesome auditorium. Great location. Sweet prizes (maybe). 

2x2 - 2 rounds 
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 3 rounds
OH - 2 rounds
Skewb - Combined final

See you there!


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2014)

Yo I'm so coming to this


----------



## Anthony (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll be there as long as nothing conflicts!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Sep 1, 2014)

Registration is open! Cap TBD.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 1, 2014)

3 rounds of 4x4! Unfortunately, way too far away.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 1, 2014)

Signed up 

Would it be held where TedXHouston 2013 was held? [Don't know the name of the auditorium]


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 2, 2014)

Tentatively signed up.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2014)

Just signed up, I'm hype


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 2, 2014)

3 Rounds of 4x4, you better get that Canadian NR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2014)

strakerak said:


> 3 Rounds of 4x4, you better get that Canadian NR.



> Bill Wang


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2014)

strakerak said:


> 3 Rounds of 4x4, you better get that Canadian NR.



32.28 is fast though -.-



antoineccantin said:


> > Bill Wang



Exactly


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 2, 2014)

If this competition turns out to be another invasion, then Anthony needs to attend and win


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

If I drop my phone in water, can I leave it in this university to dry out? Also, is this university poisonous if you go in?

if anyone can explain the second one, you have my applause


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> If I drop my phone in water, can I leave it in this university to dry out? Also, is this university poisonous if you go in?
> 
> if anyone can explain the second one, you have my applause



Wasn't there some thing about rice absorbing arsenic and cadmium?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 30, 2014)

So does anyone want to have a meetup at the mall before the comp or in the CityCenter after the comp?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah so I can't go cause of a school trip


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yeah so I can't go cause of a school trip



That sucks!

Skip the trip. SKIP THE TRIP!! *Chants*


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 30, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> If I drop my phone in water, can I leave it in this university to dry out? Also, is this university poisonous if you go in?
> 
> if anyone can explain the second one, you have my applause



Hahaha, I'm not even going but I get that. Because in the TV show Breaking Bad, Mr. White used ricin(or, Rice-in, as goodatthis was trying to say haha), to kill this one guy. Haha that was a very clever joke!!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 3, 2014)

So... 15 puzzle anyone?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Oct 14, 2014)

-Lunch will be provided to competitors and their guests.
-Sign ups at the door pay $20 vice $15.
-Gift cards to thecubicle.us for event winners.
-No Rubik's clock... sorry!
-Top 50% advancing after first round of 3x3 and 4x4.
-Top 10 advance to all finals except skewb since there is only one round


----------



## CoryThigpen (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe now that Jacob isn't coming we should increase to 4 rounds of 4x4?


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 14, 2014)

CoryThigpen said:


> Maybe now that Jacob isn't coming we should increase to 4 rounds of 4x4?



D:

Good luck getting 100 competitors


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 14, 2014)

I should come as an Owl, since their mascot is actually "Sammy the Owl"


----------



## Mikel (Oct 14, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I should come as an Owl, since their mascot is actually "Sammy the Owl"



I thought their mascot was a bag of rice.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 14, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I should come as an Owl, since their mascot is actually "Sammy the Owl"



If you do this I will find a way to get to Houston.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Oct 19, 2014)

Photos in the Houston Chronicle: http://www.chron.com/entertainment/gallery/Masters-of-the-cube-95837.php


----------

